# Confused about ROTP financing at Civi U



## vizering (4 Jul 2009)

I'm interested in studying Software Engineering and since RMC does not offer this program I will have to stick with a Civi U.

RMC officer cadets receive a yearly salary to cover living costs, books and tuition I believe. How does this apply to Civi U officer cadets under the ROTP?

For example; If you live at home, does the CF simply reduce living costs from your salary? Or do they have a set amount allocated for rent?


----------



## SupersonicMax (4 Jul 2009)

RMC does have a Software branch in Computer Engineering.


----------



## BC Old Guy (5 Jul 2009)

The monthly salary is the same for ROTP OCdts, no matter which university they attend.

The difference is that at RMC the tuition is not paid by the student, while at Civi U, the student needs to pay the tuition, and claim the cost.  The program pays for tuition, books, and mandatory fees.  If you are offered Civi U, then you are expected to meet your living costs from your salary.  If you attend RMC, there will be Room and Board (military terminology - Rations and Quarters) deducted from your salary.


----------



## vizering (5 Jul 2009)

Okay so let's assume the yearly salary is $20,000.00 as Civi U ROTP student and my yearly living expenses, food, bills, tuition, books, transport and misc expenses total to 19,000.00. Does this mean you can save the last $1,000.00 or is it returned to the CF?


----------



## George Wallace (5 Jul 2009)

vizering said:
			
		

> Okay so let's assume the yearly salary is $20,000.00 as Civi U ROTP student and my yearly living expenses, food, bills, tuition, books, transport and misc expenses total to 19,000.00. Does this mean you can save the last $1,000.00 or is it returned to the CF?



 :

I would imagine anyone who has earned a salary anywhere, at any time, could answer that.  

No.

It is a salary.  You don't pay the Government back what wasn't spent, except at Tax Time when you have to file your taxes calculated on wages earned.


----------



## Drag (5 Jul 2009)

I think the OP is still a little confused... You have a salary that the crown pays you as an OCdt.. its just like any other salary out there... then you claim tuition, books and other mandatory fees.  This is on top of any salary you receive.  Apples and oranges


----------



## George Wallace (5 Jul 2009)

D3 said:
			
		

> I think the OP is still a little confused... You have a salary that the crown pays you as an OCdt.. its just like any other salary out there... then you claim tuition, books and other mandatory fees.  This is on top of any salary you receive.  Apples and oranges



Just to reemphasize the fact that at Civie U, when the member pays out of pocket, then makes a claim; there is no extra money.  The claim is settled to the penny.  No free money.


----------



## vizering (11 Jul 2009)

I think it's the claims that confuse me. What are these?


----------



## Marshall (11 Jul 2009)

Sorry for hijacking the thread,

I am going to a Civilian University, should I be taking out a student loan to pay for first semester? And then get CF claims to pay it off? I must have missed the part where it says I have to pay for it first, then claim. I was thinking the payments were between CF and my university. It is not a huge problem but I want to be prepared now. 

Sorry and thanks


----------



## Jorkapp (11 Jul 2009)

Marshall said:
			
		

> Sorry for hijacking the thread,
> 
> I am going to a Civilian University, should I be taking out a student loan to pay for first semester? And then get CF claims to pay it off? I must have missed the part where it says I have to pay for it first, then claim. I was thinking the payments were between CF and my university. It is not a huge problem but I want to be prepared now.
> 
> Sorry and thanks



You can ask for an advance on the claim: They will forward you the money, you pay your tuition, then you finalize the claim with a receipt. That's more or less how I've been doing it for the past 3 years. Just make sure you make the claim finalization deadline, or else they will start deducting the advance out of your pay.


----------



## Marshall (11 Jul 2009)

AEC Kapp said:
			
		

> You can ask for an advance on the claim: They will forward you the money, you pay your tuition, then you finalize the claim with a receipt. That's more or less how I've been doing it for the past 3 years. Just make sure you make the claim finalization deadline, or else they will start deducting the advance out of your pay.



Sounds good, I will talk to my ULO about that  Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## chris_log (11 Jul 2009)

thekrown said:
			
		

> I think it's the claims that confuse me. What are these?



When you pay for something that CF has decided it will reimburse you for (books, tuition, misc school-related expenses, travel to and from your support base etc) you file a claim (a form) to get that money back. You can also request an advance on those funds (I always did, an advance takes a few days to get to you while reimbursements take weeks, even months) and then file the claim later. On top of these covered expenses, you are paid an annual salary as you are a serving member (your school is your unit and attending classes and passing school are your duties). 



> I am going to a Civilian University, should I be taking out a student loan to pay for first semester? And then get CF claims to pay it off? I must have missed the part where it says I have to pay for it first, then claim. I was thinking the payments were between CF and my university. It is not a huge problem but I want to be prepared now.



No No No!

Get it as an advance. Do not take out a student loan.


----------

